# San Jose, CA - grounded light boxes?



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

All I know is that they must be low pressure sodium because of the lick observatory.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had some indifferent inspections in SJ, but Ive never had em ask for a ground screw in a plastic box.


----------

